# Need to replace mobile home door



## farmergirl

I have a 1985 Palm Harbor doublewide with a sad back door....We've been living with its funkiness for several years and have finally decided it needs to go! But, here's the problem, finding a door for an older mobile ain't easy....this one needs to be a solid door plus a screen door, combo type kit. I'm not picky about the exact style, though a smale window in the solid door would let in some light which would be nice. Anyone have a suggestion for where to start? I checked the Habitat Re-store and hubby called Palm Harbor, but no luck for something this old!


----------



## Widow Jams

I had to do the same thing. My doors literally disintegrated.

You can still order doors for the older mobile homes. Just find a company that sells mobile homes. They will be able to order exactly what you want.
I was told that Lowe's orders items for mobile homes, or you can special order any door you want to size.

I didn't want a mobile home door. . . . so I got me a real good carpenter, and bought a door I liked to replace the solid core door. ( It had nine window panes. You don't *have* to put back what is there.)

I just bought a regular door, my carpenter cut the hole larger, ( took almost the entire height of the trailer wall), and he made it fit and then shimmed and trimmed. Looks gorgeous.

While I was at it, I had one solid wall opened up and sliding glass doors put in to take advantage of a fantastic view.

Widow J


----------



## tiogacounty

If you go with a regular residential door there are a few issues to watch. First an older mobile home may have a wall thickness that is much thinner than a regular house. This can result in some complicated trim carpentry, but it can be done. Second, you need the support of a legitimate header over the door. If a replacement door is the full height of the wall, there is no room for a header. This can be a real nasty issue in snow country. A prehung steel door can be shortened by the manufacturer, but it can be costly. The reason you frequently see regular residential doors installed on old trailers is cost. A simple prehung steel door from Home Depot might run $150, I talked to a guy who replaced both doors on a 1983 trailer, the were an exact match to the originals and cost $800 a piece....OUCH.


----------



## marvella

lowe's sells a french door that they say is intended for use in mobiles.


----------



## diehard47

If you live in East Texas, go to www.blevinsinc.com They are a large mobil home supplier and serve east Texas area.


----------



## Gideon

Put in a reg door in my niece's home. Works fine-just had to do a bit of trimming, wc


----------



## Cosmic

You can use a regular door. The standard ones off the shelf might not fit, all depends on the size.

Rather than trying to fit a standard size by adjusting the rough opening, you can just order a "Special". They are not much more expensive than a standard door. Just about any home center can do it. Typically takes a few weeks.

I had to replace my basement door. Really weird size like 78" x 50", just ordered a metal clad door via Lowes as a Special. Think it cost like $190. Had no choice as the foundation wall is hollow square masonary fired blocks. Could not change the rough opening with any degree of success. Probably got the best basement door in the county. Bit of a bear putting it in. Saved me that much in energy costs last winter. 

Just remember to pull the casing and be sure to measure the rough opening correctly. Even if the door depth is a tad off, it is not that difficult to trim out. Same thing happens in old houses all the time. If you want a screen door just order a seperate one. Again they can be Specials if required. The quality of this approach will probably beat anything sold as a mobile door, most are junk to start life.

Also you must be able to describe the door exactly. The inner door is usually inswing, lefthanded, (hinges are on the right) or righthanded (hinges are on the left). Storm doors are usually outswing, again with whatever side the hinges should be on. Doors come in many different configurations standard but you can get it exactly as needed if ordered special. You need to get the description exact if ordering special. The factory has no way of knowing what you really need unless the order form tells them. :shrug: 

Like if you want a deadbolt or how many or exactly where. It will come predrilled. You might even be able to get the frame depth special or casing in a particular mode. Never tried to order one that way. If your trailer walls are only a 2 x 4 should still work. Some of them might have been 2 x 3.

One other issue that can come up in replacing mobile doors is how the siding is installed. If there is no casing (that lil trim board that runs around the door opening) and they brought the siding right up to the door jam, it can be a bear to get the old door / frame out. Can be done but you always are saying what where they thinking with this design.

If you have no experience with replacement doors, helps to have somebody that does or post some pics.


----------



## farmergirl

Cosmic,
Thank you for the detailed answer! I will take some pix and post them so you can take a look. I think I'm gonna go with a single "french" door, without a screen. We have a couple steps up to the back door with a little stoop type set up and opening the screen door outwards is a pain in the tush.


----------



## OliverLevenson

I have a problem in my four year old house. I have a couple of Doors that are leaking. I am really having trouble figuring out exactly where the water is coming from but it seems to seep in near the bottom of the doors. It may be dripping down the side of the door and down the foot of the door, but i just can't tell. It started as a minor problem, but in the past 24 hours with over 2 inches in rain, our carpet is now soaked. Any suggestions for things to look for around doors??...


----------



## topofmountain

Measure your door width & height, along with door swing. You can order a door from a local hardware or lumber yard. Don't know if a box store like home depot will order you one. I use to replace them all the time when I was a contractor.


----------

